# Unsafe? rocky



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

A horse can trip, fall, and hurt themselves on flat, dry, clear ground LOL. I think ground like that would do a horse good. It would help to teach them to be aware of their feet plus help to keep her feet hard if you are going to keep her barefoot. There is no horse I dislike more than a horse that has never been out of an arena or similar very flat area. Most of them I have ridden were incredibly clumsy and lazy about picking up their feet. If I had a choice between a paddock like that and one that was flat, I would choose the rocky one.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

> A horse can trip, fall, and hurt themselves on flat, dry, clear ground LOL. I think ground like that would do a horse good. It would help to teach them to be aware of their feet plus help to keep her feet hard if you are going to keep her barefoot. There is no horse I dislike more than a horse that has never been out of an arena or similar very flat area. Most of them I have ridden were incredibly clumsy and lazy about picking up their feet. If I had a choice between a paddock like that and one that was flat, I would choose the rocky one.


very true. Well thats good to know  Also, its inclined abit.. what about when she wants to gallop around and buck and play, she might get caught?
But, I was thinking, horses in the wild have rocks too 
Sounds great then! Thanks


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

smrobs said:


> A horse can trip, fall, and hurt themselves on flat, dry, clear ground LOL. I think ground like that would do a horse good. It would help to teach them to be aware of their feet plus help to keep her feet hard if you are going to keep her barefoot. There is no horse I dislike more than a horse that has never been out of an arena or similar very flat area. Most of them I have ridden were incredibly clumsy and lazy about picking up their feet. If I had a choice between a paddock like that and one that was flat, I would choose the rocky one.


I agree, too. About half the place our horses have is wooded and full of small stumps, roots, rocks, logs to jump over, etc. and it does a great job of getting them to pick up their feet. Do they spain an ankle every once in a while while they're 'horsing around'? Sure, but no more than anywhere else, and they do great riding off-trail.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks like a recipe for stone bruises to me, even for horses with tough feet. I don't mind rocks in fields, but from the picture, there are barely any places that don't have rocks. Too many, IMO.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I wouldn't mind the rocks but I'd talk to some of the other borders to see if they experienced any problems. When I lived in NE PA, we used to have borium welded to their shoes to help with traction on icy trails - maybe that will help you as well.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

I wouldnt put my horse out there. I could see lots of sole bruises and chipped feet. A horse I used to board with cut his knee pretty bad on a rock in the pasture, no idea how though. I think it got down to his joint capsule. He was out of work for a good 3-4 months, on stall rest.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

A pasture with hills, gullies, rocks, logs and other natural obstacles will do nothing but good for a horse. It toughens their feet, builds up muscles they don't get in a flat pasture, helps maintain good conformation, and teaches them sturdiness and surefootedness. The pony I am getting soon has lived in a paddock for a few years now - The whole paddock is a steep hill covered with rocks, trees, stumps, logs, and yep probably rabbit holes. When she was put in her slight cow-hocked-ness fixed itself, and she now has great muscle tone from going up and down the hill and between the rocks.

Horses can hurt themselves/chipfeet etc. anywhere. If they are going to do it, they will find a way no matter how safe the pasture.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> Horses can hurt themselves/chipfeet etc. anywhere. If they are going to do it, they will find a way no matter how safe the pasture.


I somewhat disagree. Ive never had a horse with a chip or bruise in a flat, even, unrocky pasture. If you just throw a horse out there, and there are things like holes, there is a very real possibility of a horse breaking their leg.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> A pasture with hills, gullies, rocks, logs and other natural obstacles will do nothing but good for a horse. It toughens their feet, builds up muscles they don't get in a flat pasture, helps maintain good conformation, and teaches them sturdiness and surefootedness. The pony I am getting soon has lived in a paddock for a few years now - The whole paddock is a steep hill covered with rocks, trees, stumps, logs, and yep probably rabbit holes. When she was put in her slight cow-hocked-ness fixed itself, and she now has great muscle tone from going up and down the hill and between the rocks.
> 
> Horses can hurt themselves/chipfeet etc. anywhere. If they are going to do it, they will find a way no matter how safe the pasture.


I agree completely, wild_spot!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Let me point out that the picture in the OP is not the paddock that she would have her horse in, she stated that it is SIMILAR but has fewer rocks. Horses are hardier than most people give them credit for, it is possible that he could be injured in that pasture but I have known horses that broke legs and twisted hocks and knees to permanent lameness on dry flat clear ground.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> I somewhat disagree. Ive never had a horse with a chip or bruise in a flat, even, unrocky pasture. If you just throw a horse out there, and there are things like holes, there is a very real possibility of a horse breaking their leg.


I've had a horse bow both front tendons in a flat, 'safe' pasture. I've had chips in feet from our pasture - Hilly, but not many rocks. Horses are pretty darn smart - They can sense a hole in long grass where we would probably walk right into it.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If your horse can't stay sound in a rocky pasture you're not out much when he goes lame.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for everyone's comments.. it seems like its 50/50 or so.. a bit more leaning towards a rocky pasture is good.
Its not like the picture I posted at all, but it sort of gets an image for it. I got that off google, and the place I am boarding at, has less rocks, and smaller.
One spot is like an enormous rock thing.. but no biggie 
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

If you like everything else about the boarding situation I wouldn't let uneven ground stop you.  My pasture is rough, uneven and very very woody. Lots of deadfall and dry creekbeds that aren't dry when it rains much. They really do benefit from having to watch where they are going.


----------

